# Ultrasound accuracy?



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wondering anyone has had their does ultrasound and if so how accurate they were ! 

We had the tech out today and 3 of 4 were bred and all at 45-50 days. 
Lou is showing triplets
Betsy and Tags are showing twins (tho he said Betsy may have triplets) 
Rain is still open (I assume it's because she kid 3 months later then everyone else and maybe that affects when she's go into heat?)


Anyways just wondering other ppls experiences with ultrasounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Here they are yesterday.

Tags has the tag in her ear, Lou is the white coloured head, and Betsy is one of the 2 beside Lou. Rain is the other (Betsy and rain are twins)

Oh yea and the little doeling girls in the background lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the vet. All the vets I use are great at ultrasound so it is extremely accurate for me.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had one experience with it. It was an external ultrasound....and showed NOT PREGNANT on a goat due to deliver any day. Less than a week later, she delivered a gorgeous single doeling! I hear the internal ultrasound is much more accurate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. All my vets do internal ultrasounds. I forget that some do externally.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

My vet doesn't do ultrasounds at all. And this gentleman only does externals I do believer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My 1 experience with ultra sound was the vet saying that the doe was pregnant with twins and due soon. She never kidded. Come to find out she had been spayed. I got her from her breeder, who had sold her and then got her back after the owner had a nasty divorce. All she was told was that all the does had been running with the buck. She never told the breeder that Moo had been spayed after a severe uterine infection.

An ultrasound is only as good as the person doing it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a affordable ultrasound machine...like a small one? Has anyone bought one?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You've got some real pretty girls there, Jezzie!
My only experiences with external ultra sound showed an open doe (for which I was thankful) and a doe I thought could be preg as we had neglected to band little Meatscrap in a timely manner & she was getting kinda big.
She was suppose to have twins in Dec. Well, Jan came & went, no babies.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

There's the preg tone that just detects heart beats (I believe) and it's expensive... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Nancy . 


I've had plenty of experience watching ultrasounds on people aka me while I was pregnant with the 2 youngest. I think I had 10 between the 2 of them. 

While he was doing the ultrasounds on the does there was clearly sacs and my best guess was hooves and legs moving around. It was really the coolest thing to witness. My boyfriend was super jealous as he's really the reason we have goats lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Both my son and I were watching the ultrasound with my goat. We had to agree with the vet....there was NOTHING there. LOL Vet shaved several spots on poor Cinn and tried for a good 15 minutes to find anything. Zip. Zero. Nothing. Until a week later when a gorgeous li'l doeling showed up. Good thing hubby was paying attention too cause we had kicked Cinn back out into the pasture in December and it was COLD


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Both my son and I were watching the ultrasound with my goat. We had to agree with the vet....there was NOTHING there. LOL Vet shaved several spots on poor Cinn and tried for a good 15 minutes to find anything. Zip. Zero. Nothing. Until a week later when a gorgeous li'l doeling showed up. Good thing hubby was paying attention too cause we had kicked Cinn back out into the pasture in December and it was COLD


That's crazy! I've heard the guy we had is pretty accurate. Even told the lady we got his number from about a set of quads and he was right lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I have only had the experience of 3 external ultrasounds with our vet. 

Diamond was said to be pregnant, but he couldn't pinpoint how many (he thought one) and she kidded a few weeks later with a single buckling.

Stella was said to be open, and he was correct 

Finally, Millie was said to definitely be pregnant with one kid. She ended up kidding small twins her first time  So in our 3 tries, our vet was pretty accurate!


----------

